# Beautiful huntsman spiders



## orionmystery (May 27, 2011)

1. 1:1, gorgeous green huntsman on lovely pink _Cordyline terminalis_ plant






2. merged from 4 shots





3. 





4. mating pair of lichen huntsman, natural light.





5.





6.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (May 27, 2011)

Great eye to catch those lichen's.  Nice series all around.  :thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (May 27, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 29, 2011)

#1 and #3 are great shots. I'd be proud if they were mine.


----------



## Davor (May 30, 2011)

What a beautiful spider, never seen anything like it. Great work!


----------



## Bios. (May 30, 2011)

The first spider is amazing. your getting some really nice light.


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you, GPL, Davor, Bios.


----------

